# Wanna be a pro?



## KmH (Jun 25, 2017)

Wanna be and charge like a pro.
Shoot like a pro - using lighting - out on location and in the studio.
Using pro grade gear, props and sets helps too.

These photographers are raising the bar with stunning senior year photos


----------



## Designer (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh, good!  Thank you!  I had based my previous impression of today's photographers on some of the photographers that are referenced on here. 

(what we are supposed to judge present-day photographers by)

(quote) "OMG!  You have GOT to see this photographer!  (link)  a...n...d...  what we see in the link is trite, cliche, poorly done, technically flawed, and way over-hyped.  "But all the celebrities have their portrait done by this photographer, therefore he's a celebrity photographer."  "And he charges a fortune, so he MUST be good."


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2017)

These are definitely NOT your average yearbook photos.  Good read.  I know a couple of photographers that do a lot of senior shoots in the same vain.  I will have to pass this on to them.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm not even in my high school yearbook. My name isn't even in it hahaha.


----------



## JPI (Jun 28, 2017)

Same here, no year book picture, just my name with a caption that said " went surfing ". lol...... there were many captions like that for the senior class.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 28, 2017)

JPI said:


> Same here, no year book picture, just my name with a caption that said " went surfing ". lol...... there were many captions like that for the senior class.



In my middle school yearbook, mine says "doesn't like listening to teachers" Lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2017)

My formal portait is in the yearbook.  But there are no other photos of me in it because 2/3rds of the candid photos were taken by me.


----------



## cgw (Jun 29, 2017)

Narcissistic Personality Disorder, anyone?


----------



## runnah (Jun 29, 2017)

cgw said:


> Narcissistic Personality Disorder, anyone?



Grumpy old man syndrome, anyone?


----------



## cgw (Jun 29, 2017)

runnah said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Narcissistic Personality Disorder, anyone?
> ...


 Not in the DSM-V, champ.


----------



## pendennis (Jun 29, 2017)

Just typical of the age.  Weddings have gone from 18, or so, photos in total, to mega albums of multi-dozens of photos; not including the videos, environmental shots, destinations, etc.  We've gone from a cherished moment for the bride, groom, family and guests, to an (un)forgettable over-hyped production.

These "portraits" are typical of those who think their child isn't being properly valued in everyone's minds.

In a mere six months, the senior album will be on a bookshelf or box, and not seen again until the 50th graduation reunion, or the 25th wedding anniversary.  Maybe not even then.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 29, 2017)

Haters gonna hate. Not my typical style but they're great photos... and what an experience.


----------



## Designer (Jun 29, 2017)

pendennis said:


> ..the senior album will be on a bookshelf or box,..


Are these photos for the senior album?  I thought they were for family.


----------

